# i feel so angry and upset



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

about 2 weeks ago i was in my local pet shop getting supplies for my beautiful boys when i noticed for the first time they had a rat in. this beautiful little girl was stuck in a tiny little tank on sawdust with nothing but a food bowl and a water bottle. this tank was smaller than a very small hamster cage. her beautiful little eyes looked at me like they wanted me to take her home. i felt so upset, i put back everything i had in my hands and was planning on buying because i didnt believe the shop (which has won awards for being a good petshop!) deserved any buisness from me.
today i was in town again with my mam, sister and brother when i decided to go back in to the shop to see if this beautiful baby was still there and she was. her angelic little face broke my heart  i asked the owners if i could have a hold of her and they said that was fine. they picked her out from the cage by her tail, she was flailing around going crazy, my heart absolutley broke, my mam turned her head away, my brother looked extremley upset, and my sister who doesnt have even half as much love for animals as i do, walked away due to the distress this poor little girl was in. they handed her to me and told me to hold her by her tail, i refused to do so and just held her in my hands stroking her beautiful sweet head to which they disagreed with and said it was dangerous and took her off me by her tail, i have never heard an animal squeal like this, she was screaming so much, when one of my boys even squeaks because the other is trying to groom it to heavily or something of the like, my heart breaks. so to see this beautiful girl screaming so loud i just felt like taking her home. she was flailing again so much that she flew out of the womans hand and onto the petshop floor, everybody started going a bit wild that this little girl was on the floor, she was caught with a net. the woman then tried to put her back into her tiny little tank but the girl was clinging onto her hand because she didnt want to go back in, the woman shook her hand untill the girl fell onto her back. she continued to try and climb up the sides of her tank while continually slipping back down without sucess of escaping which was extremley distressing. the thing that upsets me most is that, i plan on going back to the petshop on monday and resucing this poor girl from this horrible place but this woman has a pet rat of her own, to think she could treat a rat like this infront of many people, then what on earth is she doing to her poor rat at home.


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

please please please tell me you are going to take her home with you! or at least report that petstore....that is so awful.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

yes i am definatley taking her in. unfortunatley the shop is closed tomorrow as its sunday but on monday i am definatley going to take her home. just so happens to be my birthday on monday too so it will be a lovley present to know i am rescuing her  the woman in the shop said they have never had her out since she came in (about 3 weeks ago) because she goes a bit wild, its no wonder when they pick her up by her tail  poor thing.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

Go and get this little girl! What a relief to know that she'll soon be in your hands. You're right, though, why would the woman be so weird about being around this rat if she has one of her own?? Perhaps it is that she thinks this one is wild and not tame?? Any way you can find out because I find that bizarre and troubling.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

i have no idea homebody, she seems to not realise that when a rat is squealing and frailing around that it means theyre upset and frightened. she also doesnt seem to realise that they certainly shouldnt be picked up by their tails, we wouldnt pick a dog up by its tail, would we? this rat was certainly tame, just this woman didnt have any idea what she was doing, or simply wasnt bothered, the fact it was in a tiny glass tank on sawdust is enough to prove that. when i held this girl in my hands and stroked her she went calm and stopped squeaking but the woman told me it was dangerous to hold rats like this and they should always be held by their tails so i could see she would be a lovley tame little girl if i got her home. i simply dont understand how this woman could treat an animal like this, especially when she has a rat of her own.


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

thats horrible!! its really great of you tho too take her in =) she sounds like she is gonna be a really sweet little rattie =) i hate stores like that =( i went to petsmart today to get a new hammock for my two boys and i saw these to big rats and the cage and hammock where filthy and they looked so sad =( i would have bought htem if i could but my mom would have killed me. but congrats to you for being a great owner! =)


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

That woman needs a good talking to. Honestly, I don't know what I'd do in your situation. On the one hand I'd want to rescue the poor little rattie, but on the other hand by purchasing her you are supporting that pet store. Do you think you could report the situation to a manager?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe when you go get her you need to educate these people!!!


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

GRAGHH. 

Print off pages and pages of rat care sites for these people and hand them to them when you take her out of there! Force them to read them!

I hate this.  I work in a pet store as well, and before I got there no one even TOUCHED the rats. EVER. And they wondered why every time they sold one it was returned! They had 5 boys in there all over a year old.. just sitting in the store until I pressured them to adopt them out. They were either terribly timid or aggressive so no one bothered to tame them. I DON'T GET IT! Thankfully no one ever picked them up by the tail.. when they cleaned their cages they'd just corner them and scoop them up in their igloos. They knew that much, anyway.

Good for you for getting her out of there. I know it's not for the greater good.. but when you're looking that poor rat in the face I think it's the right choice.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*sigh of relief* That was upsetting just to read, and so thank God you are taking her out of that horrid place! Agh, the nerve of some people these days in handling animals. I'd have had to slap someone, lol.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

LET'S GO BRICK THE WINDOW!


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

Ky_Zack said:


> LET'S GO BRICK THE WINDOW!


lmao, i second that! ;D ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't approve of purchasing rats from stores when there are so many homeless, but I can understand taking this wee one in. Make sure there's no head tilt at all, because they truly do flail when held...I hope you get her alright tomorrow...poor little bub. This type of behaviour of people doesn't shock me anymore, I have seen and heard so many things being involved in rescue. 

Having rats for years does not mean they know ANYTHING.


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

did you get her?


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

wow poor baby. im not one to know much about rats but just the thought and reading about makes me want to cry :'( so did you happen to get her? 

by the way: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! ;D


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

oo happy birthday!!


----------



## Synesthetic Soul (Feb 25, 2009)

This made me want to cry. D: How can they say that holding a rat in your hands is dangerous when you were doing it with no problems. I hope she goes home to you feeling secure in your care. Honestly, some people need to have these things done to them so they can see how it feels.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

unfortunatley on monday i didnt go and get her. at first i was planning on splitting up the cage i have into 2, using the cage seperator that came with it, its quite a large cage and can fit about 5 rats in comfortably. this would mean my boys would have the top 2 halves, and susie, as i named the girl would have the bottom half, i planned on getting her a friend too, (i have read up on intorudcing them properly) but just being in this cage with good care alone would make her alot happier than in that horrible place.

i then decided that it would be horrible to suddenly take away a part of my boys cage from them and i dont want to make my babies feel upset or pushed out by this so i came up with the plan of buying her a new cage, as it was my birthday on monday i have plenty of money to do this and i could care for her excellently, i already have many unused toys and hamocks that my boys didnt appreciate or use when they were given them and these would have been perfect for her. but when i told my mam i was planning on buying a new cage for her, after first of all being so happy about me planning on taking this baby girl in, she said it would take up far too much room which is extremley udnerstandable, i do have a fairly large room but in this is a comptuer desk, a double bed, a huge wardrobe, a shelf stand, 2 guitars on stands and ofcourse my boys cage, dont worry it isnt as packed as it sounds. but it would be very packed with another cage. 

after a few days of being stuck with the dilemma of whether or not i would be willing to split up my boys cage for her, i eventually decided i would feel awful for taking away 1/3 of their cage. i wouldnt do anything to make my boys feel upset or pushed out, and as awful as this may sound that i would rather not risk upsetting my boys than take in this beautiful girl, unfortunatley i had to make the decision to leave her in the pet store and hope that a great owner who has the space for her can take her in.  i did go to the petstore again today and the baby is still there, she was asleep so i didnt get to see how she was acting or if she seemed depressed or ill but i can only just hope that a responsible person who knows what they are doing will take her in


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

so someone did take her?


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Could you have her spayed(or the boys neutered) so they can live together?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Gizzmo_2m said:


> so someone did take her?





wizzyjo said:


> i did go to the petstore again today and the baby is still there, she was asleep so i didnt get to see how she was acting or if she seemed depressed or ill but i can only just hope that a responsible person who knows what they are doing will take her in


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i know


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Gizzmo_2m said:


> i know


If you knew then why did you ask? lol. Nevermind


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

after i entered i read it and i felt too lazy to modify. LOL


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

It really helps to read the entire post before responding.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i know


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

where are you from? Maybe someone else can rescue her!!!


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

AMJ087, im from near newcastle in england.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

wizzyjo said:


> AMJ087, im from near newcastle in england.


I'm from Sunderland  What pet shop is this? I probably won't have heard of it if it's around Newcastle though.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Grr, if only I could drive


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> wizzyjo said:
> 
> 
> > AMJ087, im from near newcastle in england.
> ...


i will assume you know where south shields is then? its the one in the town there. its the only one in the street, just across the road from asda. hopefully you will know which one i mean if you ever come into shields. the poor girl has been there for over a month now in that little tank, when they let me hold her a couple of weeks ago i asked if they ever handled her and they said no, she would take a lot of looking after and getting you to earn her trust but she is a beautiful girl if you could have the time for her.


----------



## scorpiondragon (Mar 23, 2009)

Like someone else asked, could you get her spayed, or the boys neutered, so they can live together? I understand your conundrum with the cage space but at the same time it infuriates me and breaks my heart to think of her alone and poorly-treated in that pet store...


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

When I first seen her, my first idea was that I would have her spayed and let her live with my boys, I do of course know how to introduce them properly but my problem would be that if they didnt get on, if the boys rejected her for some reason, or if she instead fought with the boys because she didnt like them either.

Not only this but as I have mentioned in past posts, I wouldnt want my boys to feel left out, waldo and peppin are the nicest little boys I have ever met, they mean everything to me and I would never want them to feel pushed out by bringing another rat into their cage. 

As I know there will be people on here from near this pet store, like one person who has already replied and lives in sunderland, near here. I can only hope that one of these people can take her into a loving home that has the free space for her because unfortunatley as bad as it makes me feel, I dont.


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Terrible story.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to take her - I have 3 males. I was just wondering where the pet shop was.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

thats unfortunate, i guess i just hope someone who knows what theyre doing will take her home.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're wanting someone to take her it would probably be a good idea to post about her on www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community. They have a lot of members and it's a UK based forum.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

i am going back down there tomorrow to do some shopping so i am going to pop in again and see if she is still there first of all


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

I went to the petshop today to see if susie was still there, she wasnt, the woman told me someone had picked her up earlier but when i went to check to see if she was there, 4 beady little eyes were staring out at me  

i quickly got the bus home to tell my mam about them and begged her to drive me back down so i could pick them up and i took them both home  theyre called beanie and sam. they are absolutley beautiful! as much as i disagree with adopting from a pet shop, the pain i seen little susie being put through when i first seen her, i couldnt see these babies being put through the same. they are in the small cage atm and in a few weeks i plan on gradually introducing them to waldo and peppin. sam is very playful he licks me all the time and has only been here for an hour but beanie looks like he will take alot of work to get him to trust me but they are just absolutley beautiful  

i have decided to never go back into the store because i will simply feel bad if there is any more rats and want to take them all with me to protect them from what i seen poor susie being put through but i am so happy with my new boys. i just hope waldo and peppin dont hate me for it or feel left out!


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

there is some photos of the new boys in the meet my rat section if anybody would like to see them. i havent been back in the pet shop since as i would feel so bad for not being able to take in any new rats who are being treat like that  ive had the new boys for a week now and they still wont come to me, i guess it shows how much not having human contact for weeks can do to little ratties, they have been eating well and seem to be putting on weight as they were tremendously underweight when i brought them home, beany is still terrified everytime i put my hand near him and just sits in the corner shaking. poor boy  i am going to have to change my tactics to getting them to like me by forcing them out soon which i didnt want to do. they do have fun exploring the study room though when i let them out to run around, they have a great time climbing over my mams social work books and nibbling on them  haha.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Well congratulations....on helping this unreputable petshop continue to trade and treat animals poorly. I find it a little irresponsible and more than hypocritical that you would impulse buy 2 new rats from such a place after 3 pages worth of complaints about them.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary26Uk said:


> Well congratulations....on helping this unreputable petshop continue to trade and treat animals poorly. I find it a little irresponsible and more than hypocritical that you would impulse buy 2 new rats from such a place after 3 pages worth of complaints about them.


Would you not do the same if you thought 2 rats were going to be poorly treated in a pet shop? Yes, I know that just brings the demand higher but for some people they just want to help at least a few to get a better life and I know that some think that its wrong but its done now, no going back.

wizzyjo, they sound lovely and I hope they settle in soon .


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

gary you seem to be being horrible on nearly every post im reading latley. if you would of preffered i could of let the poor little boys stay in a tank which they could hardly move in, and slowly die in there. would that make me feel better than taking them home and giving them a good life? no i dont think it would. 

if you also notice, yes there may be 3 pages of complaints about the pet shop, but not one person other than you has complained that i shouldnt of rescued the boys, or said i shouldnt of rescued the girl when she was there, if you read it correctly, you will see a lot of people telling me i should of taken the girl in, and the boys who were in just as much distress and being treat just as bad, i dont believe are any different, do you?


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

The point is what exactly do you think the petshop will do next ? Fill the tank up again with more distressed rats ill wager and continue to trade in an unethical way. Like lilspaz says there are plenty of rats in REAL need if you took the time and effort to find a rescue instead of putting money in this petshops pocket , even after all your complaints about them.
You didn't even need more rats , you said you were concerned about other rats invading your boys space. But as soon as you saw a couple of eyes looking at you you bought another 2 on impulse. I find that pretty irresponsible.
You seem to have this idea that you "rescued" these 2 boys from a fate worse than death , when in reality it is fairly common for petshops to keep rats in small tanks for the transition period before they find new owners. Unfortunately thats life , and people like you don't help the situation by shoving money into their hands whenever you have a cute attack so they can continue the cycle.
If you were really that bothered about the rats welfare you would have contacted the appropriate authority , instead you have become a bleeding heart hypocrite and a contributor to the very cause you were so against.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

yes the petshop will put more rats in, but at least i can know i helped two of them have a better life compared to living in a little tank on sawdust for gods knows how long by taking them home with me. if you can manage to find any resuce in my area, then let me know, but unfortunatley not every area in the world has a rat resuce, but youre obviously too shallow minded to think of that. if taking two badly treat rats home from a horrible pet shop is the best i can do then indeed that is what i will do. 

if you read my posts properly you will see i didnt get the girl, because i didnt know how they would get on with the boys so the only way to handle it would be to seperate their current cage into 2, which would indeed be taking their space, as the new rats are boys, they can go into a cage with them and it wont need to be seperated, they can still have the same size cage they had before.

i didnt take these boys home because they were cute, jesus. i actually am a very responsible rat owner as im sure many people on this forum can tell you, i have a very good knowledge of rats, they are very spoiled boys, keeping my rats happy means everything to me so i find it extremley shocking and upsetting to be called irresponsible where my rats are concerned. i bought them on impulse because i knew i would regret not taking them home and giving them a good home here compared to a home they could end up in if i didnt. probably a rescue, as you described, not saying that would happen, but perhaps i just cut out the middle man.

cute atack? you know nothing about me, but assume i take in animals because theyre cute, if i took in every cute animal i seen i would be over run with animals. how dare you criticse me when you dont even know me.

also, for your information, i have contacted the rspca, if you took time outside of criticising to ask questions, i did contact my uncle who is an rspca inspector, he said unfrotunatley as they had food and water theres nothing they can do about it because that is keeping them alive. 

i am extremley offended you could even insult me when you dont even know me. all 4 of my boys are very happy thank you very much and i am proud that although i cant take home every rat in that horrible store, that i have given two of them a better life.

now please dont comment back because i dont want to waste anymore of my life on idiots who insult me without having any knowledge of the subject at hand.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

Gary26Uk said:


> Like lilspaz says there are plenty of rats in REAL need if you took the time and effort to find a rescue instead of putting money in this petshops pocket


can i point out that undoubtly, lilspaz, just like 99% of us on this forum, will believe in rescuing from a shelter in favour of buying from a pet shop, which i completley agree with but she didnt actually state not to take the rats home and rescue from a shelter instead like you have somehow gotten into your mind:

'but I can understand taking this wee one in.'

above is a quote from what she said. I am sure she will agree with me that although I cant take every rat out of that horrible place, that taking two home to a nice home and keeping them happy and healthy is alot better than taking none. Thank you very much.


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*wizzyjo* 
I think you did the right thing. Granted it wasn't ideal to give money for them but at least you saved them. I feel bad for the others in the shop but I would of made it clear to the lady as LOUD as I could the reasons I would not be back after I purchased them. I think you are very resposible and that your boys will know true happiness.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I would expect no more from you than to get on the defensive and claim I "insulted" you. I gave my opinion based on the information you gave in your posts. Whine all you like your still a hypocrite. Just dont whinge next time about rats in poor conditions when you personally are paying for more animals to be put in the same position.

Funnily enough on my first search on google I found this rescue in southshields :
http://www.pet-rescue.org.uk/

So you can't play the victim , it really wasn't hard.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

wizzyjo said:


> now please dont comment back because i dont want to waste anymore of my life on idiots who insult me without having any knowledge of the subject at hand.


First off giving my opinion doesn't constitute and insult. Calling me an idiot does.
As for having no knowledge of the subject in hand , I have been a member here for almost 3 years and have kept rats for a **** site longer than you have.
If you don't like my opinion or advice don't take it , its no skin off my nose.
Just don't resort to petty insults , its pathetic and immature.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

no actually i would say that calling me irresponsible is extremley insulting. secondly if it doesnt count as an insult just because its an opinion then how exactly can you say calling you an idiot is insulting? afterall thats my opinion. seriously stop trying to argue with me, i have better things to spend my time on.

i didnt mean you had no knowledge of rats, i meant you had no knowledge of this whole story, the pet shop story, as in, i had contacted the rspca yet you tell me i hadnt etc. 

you also didnt give me any advice, so unfortunatley for you i cant take it anyways. you simply criticsed me, or in your words, give me your opinion that what i done was completley wrong. well i believe that i done the right thing, im the one who started this post, so why attempt to cause an argument by going against something ive said and something which cant be changed?

i didnt look into rat rescues as i wasnt planning on going out to rescue a rat, i just happened to see these beautiful boys looking at me longingly as if they needed to get out. im sure if i did go into a rat resuce i would have done the same for any rat in there looking so depressed and ill and wanting to escape.

the pet shop may not have the name as a rescue shelter, but i do believe that i saved these boys from a horrible life they could of had. if the conditions they were living in wasnt enough to warrant being taken home and giving vetinary treatment then thats your opinion, but i do believe that it was.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

foxisaslyone said:


> *wizzyjo*
> I think you did the right thing. Granted it wasn't ideal to give money for them but at least you saved them. I feel bad for the others in the shop but I would of made it clear to the lady as LOUD as I could the reasons I would not be back after I purchased them. I think you are very resposible and that your boys will know true happiness.



thank you very much for agreeing i did the right thing. i could begin to question myself but i know i would hate myself so much if i had of left my boys in that horrible distressing place. and i certainly did voice my opinion. i completley agree that giving them money to take these boys home wasnt the best thing someone could do, but i couldnt leave these boys in that horrible place and if that meant paying money to give them a nice home then i was willing to do that.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

There are two rats who were taken into a home where they will be fed, sheltered, and loved on all day long. There are endless pet-shop politics that warrant continued discussion/information... but no one sale will put the shop or their practices out of business, no one person can save every fuzzy no matter how big or small, and I'd rather be on board with the ones who will give love and care rather than criticize them beyond what's necessary when there are other owners who are at best carless/clueless with their care and at worst malicious. Sharing and discussing what's wrong and what's right, fine... I just don't get taking one's hostility for the system (be it any system but in this case the system of buying/selling/profiting off of ratties) out on someone who does their best for the animals they do have.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree I may have been a little over zealous and for that I apologise. But if everyone had the attitude that no one person can make a difference then nothing would change.

By the way , the way in which she looks after her rats was never in question , just the manner in which she obtained her new ones VS the subject of the original post.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

Its not that I have the attitude that no one person can make a difference but I couldnt leave these boys here and know that they would be left in that horrible place for how ever long it would take for someone who probably doesnt have a clue what theyre doing to eventually take home. 

I felt so horrible when I found out someone had taken home little Susie, because she was so nervous and scittish, I know that the person who took her are probably 90% sure not to give her the care and love she deserves because I know that this would take weeks and maybe even months of work on their behalf and this would take a **** of a lot of patience with animals (maybe the person who took her is giving her a wonderful home right now, but i dont know that for sure) 
i felt so bad because i know i could of taken her in and give her all the love she deserved, and to feel like this again with 2 boys who I have no reason not to take home (other than the giving the shop buisness) I would hate myself for leaving them there. I hope in a couple of weeks when beany and sam meet waldo and peppin, everything will go well, but i know that if i hadnt of even given this the chance then i would feel so angry at myself for not giving these boys a good shot at life.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

just noticed the last part of your post gary, i agree after reading the post i made after taking the boys home, that it seemed like i hand thought about it, like it was something i quickly jumped into, but i had thought about it enough with little susie, what if this happens? what if that happens? my main problem with taking susie in and giving her a good life was that she was a girl, with beany and sam, i knew i had the spare cage for quarenting and a big enough cage for them to join waldo and peppin after a few weeks (as they are all boys) without seperating the cage and taking any of my boys space away. i think all 4 boys will enjoy the extra company but with a girl this would of been different and that is why i knew straight away that i should take them home and care for them. 
like i say, i have promised myself to never enter that pet shop again, the way they treat and keep their animals is disgraceful, they have a tank of about 30cm by 15 cm with just a bottle and food to keep them living. 
i dont believe that any animal lover, no matter how many rescue centres there is, could leave an animal like that.


----------



## scorpiondragon (Mar 23, 2009)

Gary: Giving an opinion can be done kindly. If not kindly, then at least without being a ******bag.

Anyways, unless there were other animals in the shop being mistreated, then it wouldn't really have mattered if the authorities were called. Rats and mice aren't protected by animal cruelty laws and can only be rescued in abandonment situations and when other animals are also rescued.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually, pet rats and mice ARE protected by cruelty laws in this country but the mistreatment usually has to be more than what we consider just 'mean'. Eg, as long as they have clean housing, are given healthcare, food and water they usually don't want to know. Which is what makes pet shop cruelty (or what we consider as such) hard for them to deal with legally


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, that would seem to make sense, for some reason rats and mice dont seem to hold such a high priority on the list of animals in need, like dogs and cats. if people took time to care for a rat they would they see they are just like miniture dogs. I guess that people like the RSPCA and SPCA assume since they can live in the wild then living in horrible conditions is also fine. My uncle did say when I asked him about the rats in the shop, that he did rescue two hooded rats many many years ago, (hes in the rspca if anyone missed that post) he didnt say from what but rats are one of his favourite animals so I presume he rescued them out of his own values.


----------

